# كتب مفيدة



## casual_line (20 مارس 2006)

اسماء بعض الكتب المفيدة:
** أسـس إنـتـقـال الـحـرارة
قدري أحمد شفيع / إبراهيم شفيع طه / سمير السيد علي / عادل محمد خليفة
الـطـبعـة الأولى 1415 هـ ، 590 صفحة

** معجم مصطلحات هندسة الإنتاج 
3 مجلدات
أحمدراشد / عبدالملك أبو خشبة / توفيق الميداني/ عقيلي ضيف الله خواجي 
مراجعة : فؤاد عبدالعال
الـطـبعـة الأولى 1409 هـ ، 122 صفحة

**أسس الهندسة الصناعية
تأليف : عبد الرزاق عبد الرحيم أبو النور ، محمد الصادق عبد الله الجفري ، مصطفى محمد الباسوسي ، علي محمد علي رشدي
الـطـبعـة الأولى 1420 هـ ، 614 صفحة 

**مبادئ الاقتصاد الهندسي
تأليف : مصطفى محمد الحسن الإدريسي ، محمد الصادق عبدالله الجفري ، محمد علي حسن إخوان
الـطـبعـة الأولى 1421 هـ ، 281 صفحة ​


----------



## waleedo (15 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومه 
بس ما قولتلنا في اي مكتبه توجد هذه الكتب او تابعة لأي دار نشر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عمر ترك (21 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير يا راجل يا طيب


----------



## امير الإسلام (21 أبريل 2006)

اخى العزيز : كاجوال 

لقد اخبرتنا باسماء الكتب ولم تخبرنا من اى دور النشر نشتريها 

رجاء المتابعة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

